# PlayStation E3 Press Conference 2013



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is the PlayStation E3 press conference video for those who may have missed it live or you just want to watch it again.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Thank you, I didn't get a chance to see it yesterday. Looks pretty cool.. I'm kinda looking forward to Destiny..


----------

